

Mssql-Ng – MS-SQL Interface for Next-Generation JavaScript - tracker1
https://www.npmjs.com/package/mssql-ng

======
tracker1
HN Mods: should have prefixed with "Show HN: " ... sorry.

It's based on another article that I saw here, and thought it would be cool to
implement something similar for MS-SQL, since I am actively writing code to
access MS-SQL the method will make that effort a lot simpler.

